
Things I Believe - georgesduverger
http://gduverger.com/i-believe.html
======
georgesduverger
Hi, I have been reading Hacker News for a while but this is my first post. My
name is Georges Duverger.

I have been working in the Web industry for more than 5 years—3 startups, 2
countries, 1 acquisition—but until now I never took the time to write down
what I believe in (professionally, at least).

I would love to hear your feedback on those thoughts. Thanks!

